# New to cattle



## brianneidlinger

I'm new to cattle but looking to buy a farm in northern ky. It's 157 acres with 62 of the acres being tillable. My question is how many black angus could I put on the land? I want to have some show cattle and some feeders. My father in law has had cattle his whole life but his farm is too small so he has the equipment and about 22 head of cattle now and he plans on us sharing the farm. Any ideas?


----------



## DoubleR

Welcome to the forum!
Unfortunately I don't have knowledge about your area so I can not comment on how many pairs/cows you can run per acre. 
Hopefully someone else here can comment on your area. 
Please be patient as we are a newer forum and still growing.


----------



## Dion

a good estimate for the land that is primarily grass would be three acres per cow as a starting point. You could re-evaluate it after a year and see where you are at that point. The wooded area is difficult to estimate. Do you have an address that can be looked up on google maps?
One might get an idea from a satellite image regarding vegetation .


----------



## brianneidlinger

I can't remember it but I know it's in Dover-Minerva dr in mason county ky.


----------



## Gerard-Dawn

If I knew your area I would give you more accurate advice, but when starting out in raising cattle its best to start with a few cattle and add more if possible.

With that being said I'd suggest you just start with a few so determined how many you really need.


----------



## informative

Depends on how lush and thick the grasses grow in your area - general rule of thumb is how many pounds of animals per acres - very general average is probably about 1000 pounds / 5 acres. So this 1000 pounds could be one cow or eight goats. 

Goats however can happily eat things other animals have trouble with like tree bark and some small amounts of noxious weeds. So again if your land is very lush pasture and you are able to seed it with oats and alfalfa and whatnot to improve the graze value, you could go denser but remember they can burn out the land to where you need more because more land allows you to rotate them from area to area so it doesn't get burned out.


----------

